

Learning Agile Software Development Using Tetris - heavysixer
http://www.slideshare.net/heavysixer/agile-tetrisdaggett

======
kiba
Before I click this, I thought it was about using tetris as example
implementation project for agile development methodology. Turns out it was
just a metaphor.

------
robinhowlett
I liked this - it was a clever but simple way to get the point across.

------
heyrhett
I think that this is aimed at on older generation. Maybe a younger generation
can lean software development using super smash brothers. But seriously, maybe
I missed out on the "life lessons" learned from Tetris, but the similarities
described here seems like a bit of a stretch.

